# fängige (Schweden-) Hechtköder



## berti (11. Januar 2001)

Hallo erstmal,
wer kann mir gute Hechtwobblermodelle empfehlen? Im Mai steht ein Schweden-
urlaub an, und in dem riesigen Wobbler-
angebot findet sich doch kein Mensch mehr
zurecht. Welche Modelle sollte man also als Grundausstattung definitiv mitnehmen? Danke bertdz@telebel.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2001)

Ich bin absoluter Gummifan und hab damiot auch beim Hechtschleppen beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Und ist nicht so teuer wie Wobbler.
Wenn Du Gummifische in den Größen 12, 18 und 23 cm dabei hast,bist Du schon mal gut ausgerüstet. Es gibt auch Wobblerfluchten für die Gummifische, mit ner Tauchschaufel dran. Ich bastel mir die aber selber. 
Extra Tip:
Ich hatte auf Großhechte shon gute Erfolge, wenn ich zwei 18er Gummifische direkt hintereinander auf ein Stahlvorfach montiert habe. Sehr gut hat auch funktioniert, wenn ich ans Ende nen großen und ca. 5 cm davor einen kleinen Gummifisch montiere. 
Beim großen achte ich immer darauf, den in hecht(ähnlichen( Farben zu nehmen, den kleinen in grau - weiß oder sonstige Weißfischfarben. 
Sorry - bei Wobblern kene ich mich nicht so gut aus, fange zu viel mit Gummi.
MfG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (11. Januar 2001)

Hallo
War selber zwei mal in Schweden. Zum Schleppen haben wir fast nur Rapala Wobbler genommen. Die von Nils Masters oder Bomber sind aber auch nicht schlecht. Bei den Farben hatten wir Rot/Weis und welche in Blauen Farben, also zum nachahmen von Weiskischen. Wir hatten auch ein paar Modelle in Schockfarben dabei. Ich würde dir schwimmende Modelle empfehlen. Da sie bei einem Stopp auftreiben und so nicht hängen bleiben können. Ob du nun einen Tief- oder Flachlaufenden Wobbler benutzt kommt immer auf das Gewässer an. Die Länge sollte so ca. 15cm getraben. Naja und dann immer schön langsam Schleppen und dann sollte es kein Problem sein ein Paar schöne Hecht zu erwischen. Wenn du eine Seekarte von dem See bekommen kannst und dann noch ein Echolot zur Verfügung hast wäre das sehr hilfreich um gute Plätze schnell zu finden.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Ace (11. Januar 2001)

Hallo
Ich war zwar noch nicht in Schweden!!
Hab aber auch in Deutschland sehr gute Erfahrungen mit "Nils Master" Modellen gemacht!

------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## berti (12. Januar 2001)

MoinMoin,
erstmal Dank an Thomas für die Gummifischtipps!
Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit den
schwebenden "Husky Jerks" von Rapala?
Oder sollte man doch bei den schwimmenden
bleiben?

------------------


----------



## Ace (12. Januar 2001)

Hi Berti
Die Sogenanten Schwebewobbler sind sehr fängig in überblinkerten Gewässern und tiefen Seen mit wenig Vegitation!
Da stehen die Hechte stehen da in der sogenannten Sprungschicht!
Wenn der Wobblerlauf dann gestoppt wird bleibt der köder auf der Stelle stehen(Schwebe) und schießt nicht wie ein Korken in die Höhe!Das reizt gerade beissfaule Sommerhechte!
Die besten Schwebewobbler sind meiner Meinung nach Getunte Schwimmwobbler!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## MiCo (14. Januar 2001)

Hallo berti,
ich kann Dir von Rapala die schwimmenden Magnum-Wobbler empfehlen. Größe 11 und 14cm. Diese Wobbler lassen sich gut werfen und eignen sich auch zum Schleppen hervorragend. Als erfolgreichste Farbe erwies sich RH - roter Kopf weißer Körper- schlechte Erfahrungen hatte ich eigentlich nur mit Schockfarben wie Knallgelb und -orange.


----------



## masch1 (15. Januar 2001)

halloich war 4 x in Schweden Hechtfischenim Schärengarten und habe dort die meisten Hechte auf Schwarze Spinner mit gelben Punkten gefanngen allerdings Marke eigenbau.Im Mai sind die Heringe am Laichenund die Großhechte stehen unter den Heringsschwärmen deshalb ist Hering am System zu empfehlen. Mit Echolot sind die Heringschwärme und die Hechte darunter leicht zu findenPetri Heil
Masch1


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2001)

Hallo Berti und die anderen!Ich kann noch einen günstigen Tip beisteuern:
Hechte stehen bekanntlich meist tief, und die interessanten Hechtseen in Schweden sind groß und tief (!?), bei mir jedenfalls.
Der tieftauchende Killer-Wobbler von Moritz in 3 Größen ist recht billig, aber stabil (nicht wie Rappala Magnum) und mit Rappelkugeln, Kunststoff (kein balsa) sehr gut, gibt auch schöne dunkle und silberne dekors. (empfehle: silber (am Abend),rotauge,barsch,hecht). Bei anderen Wobblern verlierst du sehr häufig die Schaufeln an den schwedischen Steinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mit den beiden kleinen Größen hab ich schon viele Hechte gefangen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mit dem großen leider noch nicht, wahrscheinlich aber weil der denn deutlich über 1m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sein müßte und ich das Zeug nur mit schwerer Rute erst ein paarmal eingesetzt habe. Das ist nämlich ein echtes Geräteanforderungsproblem bei großen Tieftauchwobblern, die noch vernünftig zu schleppen (& kills your reel).
Aber das Beizeug der Killer-Wobbler taugt nix, also Drillinge und Sprengringe wechseln, das sollte man aber immer tun um Wobbler zu verbessern.
Viel Erfolg und laß mir ein paar Hechte übrig,
AngelDet


----------



## serge (19. Februar 2001)

Hi, Berti.
Ich habe sehr lang in St. Petersburg geangelt. Ich denke in Sweden ist etwas ähnliches. Meine meinung nach. die beste sind die Wobbler von Rappala, besonder Magnum und Shad rap für Hecht, und Rapala original und Huski Jerk für Zander.
Viel Spaß 
serge


----------



## serge (19. Februar 2001)

Zum Farben - ich bin mit Stuffel einverstanden(rot-weiß), auch silbrig ist sehr gut
serge


----------



## berti (22. Februar 2001)

MoinMoin!
Danke erstmal für die Tipps. Um das ganze etwas einzugrenzen: Habe jetzt erfahren, daß
der See über einen sehr guten Maränenbestand
verfügt. Desweiteren ist im Mai doch eigentlich davon auszugehen, daß die Hechte eher im flacheren Bereich anzutreffen sein
werden.
Zander sind in diesem See offenbar Mangelware, dafür gibt es dort wohl gute Lachse (ähnlich wie im Vänernsee). Wie und womit (ohne Downrigger) komme ich da ran?

------------------
Bis dann,
Berti


----------



## masch1 (22. Februar 2001)

Hi Berti  quote:
der See über einen sehr guten Maränenbestand
nimm auf alle fälle ein paar Hegenen mit


------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## berti (22. Februar 2001)

Hi Masch1,
klar Hegene geht mit, allerdings hatte ich mit dem Maränenbestand eher die kleinen Maränen als Futterfisch im Hinblick auf fängige Köder (Wobbler) und nicht die Renken
gemeint. Abgesehen davon habe ich noch nicht
mit Hegene gefischt. Wer hat damit Erfahrung?

------------------
Bis dann,
Berti


----------



## Hummer (2. März 2001)

Hallo Berti,
wenn ich nur zwei Wobbler mit nach Schweden nehmen dürfte, würde ich mich für schwimmende Rapalas in den Farben schwarz-silber und red-head (roter Kopf mit weißem Körper) in der Länge 13 cm entscheiden. Einer der beiden könnte geteilt sein. Falls die dicken verzinnten Haken dranhängen, gegen dünndrähtige, scharfe zb. VMC Drillinge tauschen.Petri! Hummer


----------

